# Cannondale frame stickers



## gunder (Jan 15, 2007)

I recently purchased a new Cannondale bike. There is a serial number sticker and a warning sticker on the downtube near the bottom bracket (see photo). Can these be easily peeled off without making a mess? I don't want to start peeling one only to find out it's really on there.

View attachment 277038


----------



## Pemberton325 (Jun 29, 2012)

yes, you can easily remove them. I removed mine, had a little sticky residue left. i used wd40 to remove the residue, and good to go!


----------

